# shipping supplies



## Elite Images (Aug 12, 2006)

I was looking for help in trying to find a business that prints on boxes and bags with my business logo and name


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

Elite Images said:


> I was looking for help in trying to find a business that prints on boxes and bags with my business logo and name


i find you need to make at least 5000-10000 (25,000 is a good number) bags to make it cost effective. Also with boxes.

How many are you planning on making ? 
Small quantities for boxes, what we do is use a stencil and roll the ink on the boxes. Nothing fancy of course.


----------



## Elite Images (Aug 12, 2006)

Just starting out but, business is already starting to pick up I know I would need 10.000 yet but some to look into
thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Uline.com does custom printing on boxes and mailing bags.

CentralPack.com also does custom printing on different types of mailers:
http://centralpack.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=0027


----------



## Elite Images (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you Rodney I'll look them up


----------



## kenfuji (Sep 15, 2006)

i agree check out uline.com one of the best packaging companies out there.

also you can go with packaging tape with your logo on it instead of boxes. its cheaper and much more versatile imho


----------



## Elite Images (Aug 12, 2006)

Where and who does that kinda printing
Kenfuji


----------



## PvN Captain (Sep 5, 2006)

I worked at a place that had 8"x10" stickers that they slapped on the side of all their boxes. It saved them a bundle versus custom printing.


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

Would custom made stickers work better? ....and cheaper?! That way you can order the sizes you want, and stick them where ever you want. 

If you are using plain brown boxes with nothing else on them, your logo or whatever you want to put on it will stand out quite well.


----------



## Elite Images (Aug 12, 2006)

Yea they would work for the boxes but, what about the bags I get aloy of orders where they just want 2 t-shirts , I'm on a small budget so I willing to try whatever I can 
Thanks Robin


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

sure, they will work on bags too. The labels are made of vinyl, and stick to pretty much anything. Depending on what you want it to say, and how many you want, you can get them for as little as $0.17 each.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> sure, they will work on bags too. The labels are made of vinyl, and stick to pretty much anything. Depending on what you want it to say, and how many you want, you can get them for as little as $0.17 each.


That actually sounds like it might work for some purposes. So vinyl labels would stick and be flexible on bags (not come off during the shipping process)?


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

> That actually sounds like it might work for some purposes. So vinyl labels would stick and be flexible on bags (not come off during the shipping process)?


no, they wont come off. 

Ive got a couple right here, I made up to put on my catalogues I give to customers. I'll see if I can post it.....give me a couple minutes.

These are done on white vinyl, very flexible, and are as hard to get off, as it is to open one of them plastic shipping bags without perforations!


----------



## Robin (Aug 28, 2006)

the second label is one we did for a dress shop in town. Clear background with black lettering. She uses them on everything, including the plastic garment bags.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Nice labels Robin! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> These are done on white vinyl, very flexible, and are as hard to get off, as it is to open one of them plastic shipping bags without perforations!


Thanks for the info and the pictures. That really helps!


----------



## SimplyTopUK (Jan 10, 2009)

Anyone know any supplier that would do printing labels for packages in the UK? thanks.


----------

